
Cryptocurrency miners are renting Boeing 747s to ship graphics cards - Osiris30
http://www.pcgamer.com/cryptocurrency-miners-are-renting-boeing-747s-to-ship-graphics-cards/
======
goodcanadian
Odd that they chose a picture of SOFIA
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stratospheric_Observatory_for_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stratospheric_Observatory_for_Infrared_Astronomy))
for the article. Technically, a 747, but . . .

